# Biloxi Ms fly fishing guide rec



## solmate (Oct 14, 2014)

thanks in advance


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Biloxi Marsh in Louisiana? Most of the Bull Red Fly Fishing Guides fish here........

Biloxi, Mississippi???


----------



## solmate (Oct 14, 2014)

yea  just got back from fishing out of hopedale and yes we fished the biloxi marsh
i am going to be in Biloxi on biz for several days  in middle of march and don't want to drive to la when i can fish out of biloxi Ms 
got it?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yep, where all the floating casino are. I think what Hoog 16 was sayin tho is the fishing is not as good as in the Biloxi LA State wildlife area just across the bridge to LA. Maybe worth the drive for you.


----------



## @work (Nov 17, 2010)

I do not know of any guides along the MS Gulf Coast that really cater to fly fisherman. There are several reputable guides that fish the inland bays and bayous, along with the barrier islands and northern portions of the Biloxi Marsh but not sure if these guides are set up for fly fisherman.


----------



## solmate (Oct 14, 2014)

Hhhhmm might just have to do that then


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

I've seen Gjuro Bruer and Jack West leave from Pass Christian to fish Biloxi Marsh. Flats skiffs. It's usually a pretty thrilling ride. 

Robert Brodie fishes out of Biloxi in a bay boat and I've seen him at barrier islands fly fishing but I can't think of any dedicated fly guides fishing this area inshore.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

http://oldtownflyshop.com/

Call these guys. They're in Slidell and are good people. If there are any fly guides on the north shore or MS gulf coast, they should know.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

http://www.orvis.com/news/fly-fishing/profile-gary-taylors-long-journey-to-becoming-a-fly-fishing-guide-on-the-louisiana-marsh/

http://www.worldwidefishing.com/salt/UnitedStates/Louisiana/NewOrleans/b128/index.html

Check this guy out. Launches in Slidell and crosses Lake Borgne in comfort carrying his waterman on his lafitte skiff to fish the biloxi marsh. That's some ******** ingenuity right there. Very cool.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Guides Launching from MS and driving across to the marsh have to carry and maintain both MS and LA lisences. Might make it difficult to find one. An out of state LA Guide lisence is $$$$


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> http://www.orvis.com/news/fly-fishing/profile-gary-taylors-long-journey-to-becoming-a-fly-fishing-guide-on-the-louisiana-marsh/
> 
> http://www.worldwidefishing.com/salt/UnitedStates/Louisiana/NewOrleans/b128/index.html
> 
> Check this guy out.  Launches in Slidell and crosses Lake Borgne in comfort carrying his waterman on his lafitte skiff to fish the biloxi marsh.  That's some ******** ingenuity right there.  Very cool.


I've fished Gary a few times and always did well…good guy.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> > http://www.orvis.com/news/fly-fishing/profile-gary-taylors-long-journey-to-becoming-a-fly-fishing-guide-on-the-louisiana-marsh/
> >
> > http://www.worldwidefishing.com/salt/UnitedStates/Louisiana/NewOrleans/b128/index.html
> >
> ...


Gary got tired dealing with the crowds of FL guides who fish the Marsh in the winter. He now guides further west with Blaine Townsend in Cocodrie.

-Like Dano said, other than seasonal FL guides who launch in MS, I dont know of any dedicated fly guides from MS. March is our windiest month, so fly fishing might be tough anyway.


----------

